# COLD WAR KILLS



## kingstonian (Mar 7, 2006)

there are records of western aircraft being shot down by the Soviets....
and quite a few pages too.....

but what about the other way round?

Tupolev Bears being shot down by Phantoms over Alaska and Aleutians for instance.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2006)

Here ya go........

http://home.sprynet.com/~anneled/ColdWar.html


----------



## R988 (Mar 9, 2006)

nice source, I hadn't heard about some of those.

ACIG has some stuff as well
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_302.shtml
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_303.shtml


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 9, 2006)

kingstonian said:


> there are records of western aircraft being shot down by the Soviets....
> and quite a few pages too.....
> 
> but what about the other way round?
> ...


More of US kills are more known than Soviet kills


----------



## R988 (Mar 9, 2006)

Some slightly amusing and interesting ones from that site, like these



> 17 October 2000 Two Russian aircraft, a Su-24 Fencer and a Su-27 Flanker overflew the carrier USS Kitty Hawk at about 200 feet of altitude. At the time, the Kitty Hawk was in the midst of an underway replenishment n the northern Sea of Japan, between the island of Hokkaido and the Russian mainland. Following the overflight, the Russian pilots e-mailed pictures of their overflight to the Kitty Hawk's web site. Russian aircraft also overflew the Kitty Hawk on October 12th and November 9th.





> 25 May 1968 A Soviet Tu-16 Badger buzzed a group of US Navy vessels, including the USS Essex (CVS-9), off the coast of northern Norway. Shortly after passing low over the Essex, the Soviet bomber banked and one wing tip hit the sea. The plane then cartwheeled and exploded. There were no survivors.





> 4 July 1989 A Soviet MiG-23 Flogger, piloted by Colonel Skurigin, took off from an airbase near Kolobzreg on the coast of the Baltic Sea in Poland, on a training flight. After take-off the pilot realized he was losing engine power. The pilot ejected and landed safely by parachute. The engine then regained power and the aircraft flew away to the West, guided by the autopilot. The fighter left the airspace of the East Germany and entered West German airspace where it was intercepted by a pair of USAF F-15s. The F-15s were denied permission to fire on the MiG and had to let it fly away. Eventually, after flying 900 km, the MiG-23 ran out of fuel and crashed into a house near Kortrijk, Belgium. An 18-year old man in the house was killed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> More of US kills are more known than Soviet kills


Because the majority of these are reported openly by the US military unlike the former Soviet Union....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> loomaluftwaffe said:
> 
> 
> > More of US kills are more known than Soviet kills
> ...


And also more of the reports of the incidents are avaliable in the US than are avaliable in Russia...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2006)

Yup... I've had all of the above sites for quite some time.... Have u guys seen the radio transcript of the shootdown by Russian aircraft of JAL 007???

Heres the opening line....

"At 03:26hrs (local time) of 1 September 1983, the Soviet Maj. Genadiy Osipovich - an experienced Su-15-pilot - fired two R-98/AA-3 "Anab" missiles. His target: a Boeing 747-230B (c/n 20559/186), registered as HL7442, ownership of the Korean Airlines, and underway from New York, via Anchorage to Seoul on the flight KAL007..."

http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_300.shtml


----------

